# Tensioner Stud Removal



## Mo_Heato (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m trying to remove my tensioner studs and they’re stuck, I've Tried double nutting and heating it and vice grips and it still won’t come out. Should I buy a stud puller set or just leave the old tensioner studs in?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you disassembled the timing belt, did you also removed the tensioner? If you did remove the tensioner, why do you want to remove the studs?


----------



## Mo_Heato (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes I did and I was replacing it just as a precaution, I did get it out though


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually just leave them alone because they have a tendency to break if you try to remove them. Glad to hear yours didn't!


----------

